# Lizards > Chameleons >  The call him Hellboy

## welshmorphology



----------

Bodie (06-06-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-06-2019),dr del (06-09-2019),fadingdaylight (06-07-2019),_Sonny1318_ (06-07-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Love the way his eyes virtually disappear into that beautiful shade of green.

----------

_welshmorphology_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Your thread titles are awesome!  As always stunning pics!

----------

_welshmorphology_ (06-06-2019)

----------


## welshmorphology

thanks guys he's a newbie here  :Cool:

----------


## Bogertophis

He's a Jackson's?  (don't know much about chameleons, if that's the only one with 3 horns?)

----------


## Shayne

Ohh wow!  He's awesome!!

----------


## welshmorphology

yes he's a jacksoni.

----------

